# 1000 Days



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 12, 2010)

Today was my 1000th consecutive day of doing some sort of workout. I exercise biked most of those days, but also did P90X all the way through, did various other workout videos, lifted weights on my own program, used an elliptical machine once (in a hotel that didn't have a bike), and "only golfed" 7 times. There were a lot more rounds of golf sprinkled in there, but I only used it as my primary "workout" 7 times.

I'm kinda scared to stop now 'cause I might gain all that weight back. I'm going for at least 3 years. The streak started on January 17, 2008 when I received my exercise bike.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 12, 2010)

:respect: :appl:


----------



## Sschell (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow I am impressed.

Today is my first consecutive day of working out... If I work out today.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 12, 2010)

Good work, but you'll probably be OK if you take ti down a notch. I'm currently running just three days a week, and doing simple sit-up, push-up, and barbell exercizes maybe 4-5 days, and I am doing fine.


----------



## bigray76 (Oct 12, 2010)

Congrats... a streak to be proud of!


----------



## ElCid03 (Oct 12, 2010)

Well done buddy!


----------



## frazil (Oct 12, 2010)

That's awesome! Why stop now? Go for the 5k!


----------



## bigray76 (Oct 13, 2010)

frazil said:


> That's awesome! Why stop now? Go for the 5k!


...or the epic 10k!


----------



## goodal (Oct 13, 2010)

congrats! my streak isnt nearly as impressive, but ive been working out at least 3 days a week (a few months was 6 days a week) since january of '06 with only time off for injuries. Its become my hobby and ive found that it upsets me when i miss a day. was your motivation to lose weight or bulk up?


----------



## Supe (Oct 13, 2010)

Congratulations. That takes a kind of devotion that most people on this planet don't have.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 13, 2010)

badal said:


> was your motivation to lose weight or bulk up?


Lose weight and lower blood pressure. I weighed 315 when I started, and my doctor told me I had high blood pressure. My dad has HBP too, and takes medication for it. My doc suggested that I try to control it with diet first, then if that didn't work, he would put me on drugs. I'm down about 85 pounds (95 at my peak), and my blood pressure is completely normal. I also went though about 3 wardrobes and quit snoring as a result of the weight loss. It didn't make my hair grow back, though.


----------



## NCcarguy (Oct 13, 2010)

Good for you!!!! I have a guy that works in the building we are in that came into my office about 5 months ago and said that in 5 months he would lose 50 lbs. ..he needed to lose more, but i figured for him that was at least a goal, so I wrote it down on my white board, and it's still there...so, on October 20th, he's supposed to be 50lbs lighter. I can honestly say that he has ONE WEEK now to lose 60 lbs.

It's easy to make those claims, but very few follow through.


----------



## FusionWhite (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats! That is a truly epic streak. Do you use a calendar to keep track of what you did on what days?

Sounds like your ready to take a crack at the Derby mini-marathon in April.  Ill forward you the training program Ive been using the last couple years if your interested.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats!!! that is a great accomplishment.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 13, 2010)

FusionWhite said:


> Congrats! That is a truly epic streak. Do you use a calendar to keep track of what you did on what days?
> Sounds like your ready to take a crack at the Derby mini-marathon in April. Ill forward you the training program Ive been using the last couple years if your interested.


I have a spreadsheet that keeps track of the miles/time/calories burned for the bike rides, and I just put down what I did in the comment column if I didn't bike that day. There's a pretty interesting history of my travels for the last ~3 years on there.

I don't run unless I'm being chased. I'm sorta considering picking it up, though, because I think that I have developed the muscles used in biking to the point where I'm not getting a good workout. I would need a training program designed for people that would struggle running a mile.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 13, 2010)

wow, congrats on a truly impressive streak! :respect:

Careful with taking up running, it can become addictive. 

I once upon a time swore I would never run anything longer than a 5k, two weeks ago I completed my first half marathon.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 13, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> wow, congrats on a truly impressive streak! :respect:
> Careful with taking up running, it can become addictive.
> 
> I once upon a time swore I would never run anything longer than a 5k, two weeks ago I completed my first half marathon.


i'd love to pick up running, but apparently I don't know how to breath properly while running so I don't even try.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 13, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > wow, congrats on a truly impressive streak! :respect:
> ...


I usually find that after taking a breath in, breathing out is the next logical step.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 13, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > roadwreck said:
> ...


Apparently I can't do that correctly, because I start hyperventilating


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 13, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > snickerd3 said:
> ...


Breathing is a pretty important part to any exercise, do you have problems only when running? Or do you have the same problem when doing other exercises.

My initial reaction would be to tell you to slow down. You are probably pushing yourself harder then you are ready for, which leaves you gasping for breath. Running distances is more about finding a pace you can maintain rather then running until your legs fall off. For me that means finding a pace where I can maintain a consistent breathing pattern.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 13, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > FLBuff PE said:
> ...


just when running or on very steep stairs.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 13, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > FLBuff PE said:
> ...


I was just being a [email protected]$$. I do the same thing with cycling. Find a good rythym when riding, and kep it there. While riding, if I can't hold a conversation, then I'm breathing too quikly/working too hard. This only applies when riding downhill or on the flats. When climbing, for me, I can't talk to anyone.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 13, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I don't run unless I'm being chased. I'm sorta considering picking it up, though, because I think that I have developed the muscles used in biking to the point where I'm not getting a good workout. I would need a training program designed for people that would struggle running a mile.


Couch to 5k

You definitely don't want to just start running without a plan. When I got started, after being sedentary and overweight throughout my 20s, I got shin splints and became convinced I just was unfit for running. I tried this program after about 5 years of false starts, and it got me into running without injury, and I've been fine ever since.

I've also used this program to get several people, including my wife, into running without injury.

Running is good. I think it burns more calories per minute than anything else, and builds all kinds of little muscles that are important for control that biking will never touch (ankles, groin, etc.).


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 13, 2010)

Dleg said:


> Couch to 5k
> You definitely don't want to just start running without a plan. When I got started, after being sedentary and overweight throughout my 20s, I got shin splints and became convinced I just was unfit for running. I tried this program after about 5 years of false starts, and it got me into running without injury, and I've been fine ever since.
> 
> I've also used this program to get several people, including my wife, into running without injury.
> ...


Thanks for the link, Dleg. I'll probably start that program in the near future. It does kinda suck that it's 9 weeks though, so that will put me in dead winter to finish it up. Would it be a bad thing to accelerate it, ya think?


----------



## Dleg (Oct 13, 2010)

Don't accelerate. The whole purpose is to prevent injury. Running is very tough on someone who has not run much before - take it from me. Biking and weights do not prepare you at all for the stresses of running - only running does.

9 weeks isn't bad, in fact, it's pretty amazing that you can get up to 3 miles in that time. Running in winter will toughen you up, anyway. It's good for you!


----------



## cement (Oct 14, 2010)

good work wil! and interesting link Dleg.



NCcarguy said:


> Good for you!!!! I have a guy that works in the building we are in that came into my office about 5 months ago and said that in 5 months he would lose 50 lbs. ..he needed to lose more, but i figured for him that was at least a goal, so I wrote it down on my white board, and it's still there...so, on October 20th, he's supposed to be 50lbs lighter. I can honestly say that *he has ONE WEEK now to lose 60 lbs*.
> It's easy to make those claims, but very few follow through.


it's gonna make a mess when he has to saw off a leg.


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 14, 2010)

Congrats on all of the hard work Wil! Way to persevere.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks for that link, Dleg! I might have to give it a try.


----------

